# Choc. covered cherry port ?!



## wineista (Sep 21, 2011)

I found this recipe for chocolate covered cherry wine on the internet somewhere... maybe even this site... but I thought it would be good to make it into a port. 

I haven't tried a port yet, and from what Ive read I just need to stop fermentation with the addition of brandy or ever clear? When do I add it? how much do I need to add for a 1 gallon batch? 

Thanks for your input!!!


CHOCOLATE COVERED CHERRY WINE

8 1-lb boxes of Chocolate covered cherries 
7 pts water 
4 teaspoons acid blend 
1 crushed Campden tablet 
1/16 tsp tannin 
1-1.4 tsp yeast nutrient 
1 pkt Champagne wine yeast 

Bring the water to a rolling boil. While it is getting there, dump the Chocolate covered cherries into the primary. Pour the boiling water over the Chocolate covered cherries. The heat will melt the Chocolate and expose the creamy filling and cherries. Stir well to get everything dissolved that will dissolve. Cover the primary and let it cool to room temperature. Add the acid blend, crushed Campden tablet, tannin, and yeast nutrient. Stir well and recover the primary. SG 1.090-1.100 Wait 10-12 hours and add the activated yeast. After a vigorous fermentation builds and subsides, transfer the liquid to a 1-gallon glass jug, top up if necessary, and attach an airlock. Toss out the residue in the primary. Ferment to completion, rack, wait a month and rack again, and stabilize. Sweeten to taste (this wine should be moderately sweet, but don't overdo it), wait another month, and bottle it. Set aside 3 months before tasting



Also, I was wondering if it would be beneficial to substitute some frozen grape juice concentrate for half of the water it calls for to give it a better flavor? again... inputs please


----------



## wineista (Sep 23, 2011)

Well, turns out I could not find boxes of choc covered cherries yet. Im sure they will appear closer to the holidays. For now I used 2 bags of hersheys milk choc chips and 2 bags of hersheys dark choc chips. I also added 3-10 oz cans of maraschino cherries and 4- 14.5 oz cans of canned cherries. Adding the yeast later today, but my initial taste of the must was fantastic! Hopefully it maintains most of the flavor!


----------



## Angelina (Jan 3, 2012)

I went to Walmart again last night, Geez I will be glad when the clearance stuff is gone so I don't have to feel like I need to buy more!!!
Anywho, they have/had Chocolate Covered Cherries on clearance for .25 a box. I got 48 boxes. I they are way to sugary to eat, but I thought they may make a good port.

Before I venture into this, I have never made a port, does anyone have any rules or tips I can use to make a good Port? 

I also have 2 jars to Maraschino cherries marinading in Amaretto for the last year that I never got around to making my own Choc covered cherries out of that I was thinking about using them as a F-Pac???


----------



## Angelina (Jan 5, 2012)

Please help! I started this wine today. First of all I was intending on making 6 gallons, but upon paying closer attention I notice it said 8-1 pound boxes of choc. covered Cherries. (48boxes) So I got 55 boxes so I would have some extra if I needed them. After getting them home I realized a box of CCC were only 6.6 oz each, so I recalculated and cam out with enough for a 2.83 gallon batch so I proceeded. Boiled water, dumped CCC into Primary and added boiling water.
Here's the problem, the CC must has cooled and I attempted to take a SG reading, it was off the charts!! I could add more water, but would weaken the must. There is no way Lalvin can handle this much. Is it possible that the recipe meant a 6.6 box? I just don't know what to do.


----------



## roblloyd (Jan 5, 2012)

Can you get a reading or is it really to high to measure? Sounds like you need a starter and slowly add some in to get the yeast used to the extra sugar.
Sounds like port to me! Unless you want the extra flavor it doesn't sound like you will need to fortify it.


----------



## Angelina (Jan 5, 2012)

It was too high to get a measure. Thank you for the advise roblloyd I will definitely be using it. I did dilute it a tad, just enough to be able to get it on the hydrometer to get a reading of 1.160. I am figuring if needed I can add (post or pre-fermentation??) Ghirardelli 60% coca that I have and/or some cherries I got and froze during last harvest. I am hoping to not have to fortify it. 
Do you suggest any particular strain of starter. My thought process was to use a double batch of Lalvin 1118 because I know it can handle higher ABV potential and using 2 just to make sure it goes. This is some pretty heavy stuff.
I had a thought of asking my local brew shop but I don't think they know a lot about wines let alone ports. They carry more commercial wines then they do supplies for the home brewer/winemaker.


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2012)

It is fermenting nicely  Smells and looks like a chocolate milk shake.


----------



## Hokapsig (Jan 10, 2012)

I used 8 boxes of the 6.6 oz CCC and mine is fermenting nicely and looks like a chocolate shake. The must actually ended up IN the airlock and clogged it. The pressure shot the airlock and stopper off, and there was some slight chocolate spillage. After I racked to a 1 gallon carboy, it is still bubbling after 10 days.

I'd like to know if this ever clears or am I gonig to be stuck with a chocolate milk looking wine?


----------



## wineista (Jan 11, 2012)

Hokapsig said:


> I used 8 boxes of the 6.6 oz CCC and mine is fermenting nicely and looks like a chocolate shake. The must actually ended up IN the airlock and clogged it. The pressure shot the airlock and stopper off, and there was some slight chocolate spillage. After I racked to a 1 gallon carboy, it is still bubbling after 10 days.
> 
> I'd like to know if this ever clears or am I gonig to be stuck with a chocolate milk looking wine?



Mine did the same thing.... It bubbled out of the air lock multiple times in the carboy so I ended up back in the primary fermenter until the foaming slowed. I read about something you can add just because of this and can't recall what it was?


----------



## Angelina (Jan 11, 2012)

I am using a 32 gallon Brute to ferment mine so I didn't have that problem but I noticed that it creates a large amount of foam and the cherries are now floating under the cap. I am having to push the cap down often. All the foam makes it hard to get a SG reading.
Wineista How long did it take for yours to slow down and ferment out?


----------



## wineista (Jan 12, 2012)

Angelina said:


> I am using a 32 gallon Brute to ferment mine so I didn't have that problem but I noticed that it creates a large amount of foam and the cherries are now floating under the cap. I am having to push the cap down often. All the foam makes it hard to get a SG reading.
> Wineista How long did it take for yours to slow down and ferment out?



I do not recall the exact time it took for the foaming to decrease, but I want to say it was about 2 weeks. I pushed the cap down at least 2 times a day while this was happening. The wine turned out great, but it was such a hassle I am not sure if I would make it again. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## dsoares1831 (Jan 19, 2012)

I am curious to see how this wine comes out, good luck!


----------



## wineista (Jan 22, 2012)

Angelina said:


> I am using a 32 gallon Brute to ferment mine so I didn't have that problem but I noticed that it creates a large amount of foam and the cherries are now floating under the cap. I am having to push the cap down often. All the foam makes it hard to get a SG reading.
> Wineista How long did it take for yours to slow down and ferment out?



I want to say it took about 2 weeks for the foam to calm down.... it was awhile sg was almost to 1.00 before i transferred into secondary.


----------



## Angelina (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks dsoares1831

Well this is turning into a interesting batch to say the least. After getting some great advise it is currently aging and taste and smells wonderful.


----------



## Angelina (Feb 23, 2015)

UPDATE... this turned out to be a great wine. It was a pain to deal with in the beginning but it is really turned out well. It ended up at 21% and after two years has aged well. The chocolate is up front and cherry notes are definitely there on the exhale. With the help of Super Clear it looks beautiful. At bottling it was hot from the alcohol, I honestly thought it would never be good. But at Christmas I broke out a bottle and to my surprise it was very mellow with a medium body.


----------

